
Pix2code: Generating Code from a Graphical User Interface Screenshot - vok
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.07962
======
sharemywin
Funny you get a 100% accuracy when you use a wysiwyg designer and those have
been around for years.

Don't get me wrong it's still pretty cool.

